# DS #4289: Kimi ni Todoke: Sodateru Omoi (Japan)



## Chanser (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5511^^


----------



## Chanser (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 15, 2009)

So... this is a visual novel based on the manga?


----------



## crook (Oct 15, 2009)

This looks so boring I almost fell asleep.


----------



## pitman (Oct 15, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> So... this is a visual novel based on the manga?



Probably yes, and its anime is being currently aired.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 15, 2009)

?

There's a visual novel ALREADY?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 15, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> There's a visual novel ALREADY?



im guessing there is.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2009)

anyone here can confirm that the AP is on week 14 spring?
endless loop ?


----------



## catnap (Oct 16, 2009)

It's looping from Spring week 14 onwards. You can get past that week if you're playing with an emulator, and everything else seems to be okay, but if you transfer your save over to your R4/whatever, you'll still be stuck in a loop even if you've gone past week 14.

It's like... grinding stats and farming seeds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## nori2nori (Oct 16, 2009)

THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!!

*How to play "Kimi ni Todoke: Sodateru Omoi" on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note: 
This path is not only for Iron Master.  Iron Master is one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.





The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## 5hours (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks! I thought I needed the arm7 fix to play it, but that didn't work. So, thanks again!
EDIT: The link is dead, any mirrors? Please?


----------

